# Motorradsturz ASF-Datei nicht abgeschlossen - Wie kann ich sie reparieren?



## vfrh (16. Juni 2007)

Hallo Leute! Jetzt bin ich mit meinem Latein am ende. Wer kann mir helfen? Ich habe eine Kamera mit SD-Karte. Die wurde auf einem Motorrad montiert und das ist zu Sturz gekommen. Dabei konnte die gerade laufende ASF-Datei aufgrund des Stromausfalles nicht abgeschlossen werden. Jetzt wollte ich den aufgezeichneten Film anschauen. Leider gibt es auf dieser SD-Karte nur eine ASF-Datei mit 0kB. Kann mir jemand sagen ob ich den Film noch irgendwie herunter bringe?


----------



## The_Maegges (16. Juni 2007)

Soweit ich weiss gibt es Datenrettungsprogramme für Flash-Speicher.
Auch als Share- oder Freeware.

Vielleicht kannst du damit noch was retten, wenn du Glück hast.


----------



## chmee (16. Juni 2007)

Maegges Aussage +1 
Versuchen, ein Image der SD-Karte zu machen und diese mit so einer Datenrettungssoftware wiederherstellen.

http://www.heise.de/software/default.shtml?kat=222&liste=alle&osg=1

mfg chmee


----------



## vfrh (17. Juni 2007)

Ein Dankeschön an Alle!
Habe mir von deinem Link „chmee“ schon eine Software runtergeladen.
Die hat noch nicht funktioniert. Werde noch weitere ausprobieren.
Schöne Grüß!
Reinhard


----------



## Andreas Späth (25. Juni 2007)

Keine Ahnung ob dus schon geschafft hast. Falls nicht probier mal diese Googleergebnisse hier.
http://www.google.de/search?sourcei...=GFRC,GFRC:2007-01,GFRC:de&q=damaged+asf+file
Es gibt anscheinend durchaus eine Hand voll Software die das kann, einiges davon freeware, allerdings teilweise ohne gui


----------



## vfrh (27. Juni 2007)

Hallo DJ Teac! Vielen Dank für deine Mühe und Hilfe. Habe zurzeit zu viel Streß und für das keine Zeit. Werde mir diese Softwaren aber bald mal ansehen. Danke!


----------



## Svensson (30. Januar 2010)

Hallo,

habe nach langem endlich ein Threat (nämlich diesen hier) zu dem Problem gefunden. Ich habe auch mit einem kleinen Camcorder ein asf-Video aufgenommen. Allerdings sind die Akkus dann leer gegangen und die Datei wurde nicht zuende geschrieben. Wenn ich den beinhaltenden Ordner im Explorer öffne, zeigt er mir die Datei auch an und die ist auch 0kB "groß". 
Die von Euch geposteten Links hab ich mir durchgesehen.
Ich habe CardRecovery auspropiert (mir dafür extra die Vollversion angeschafft, aber CardRecovery listet nur die sowieso funktionsfähigen Dateien (und eine avi-Datei die ich nicht brauche), nicht aber die beschädigte asf-Datei, die ich brauche.. ggrrrr
ASF-AVI-RM-WMV Repair bekommt irgendwie garkeine Datei ans laufen.. 
und ASF-Tools kann mir auch nicht weiterhelfen..

Bitte helft mir, ich brauche diese Datei unbedingt. Kann mir vielleicht jemand ein weiteres Tool empfehlen, mitdem ich aus der Speicherkarte lesen und der Datei ein neues Index schreiben kann? 
vielleicht mit einem, um 0kB-asf´s zu reparieren?

Wenn Ihr mir sagen könntet, wie ich das manuell hinbekomme würde mir das auch weiterhelfen. 

Vielen Dank im Voraus für Eure #antworten!

Sven


----------



## chmee (1. Februar 2010)

Da ich das Problem bis Dato nicht hatte, kann ich keine praktischen Tipps nennen. Dennoch würde ich weiterhin auf Datenrecoverytools setzen, denn 0kb sind eine klare Aussage. Ich sammle weitere Links. Vielleicht ist etwas für Dich dabei.

PC-Inspektor - http://www.pcinspector.de/
ASFTools - http://www.angelfire.com/mn/nn/myasftools200811.html
Active @ Undelete - http://www.active-undelete.com/

mfg chmee


----------

